# Dicapac *affordable underwater case solution*



## walter_strikes (Dec 13, 2011)

First post on here but been visting for a long time.... My gf gave me an early xmas present which is one of these dicapac underwater cases. I am currently in australia backpacking and tried searching this site to see if anyone on here has tried this solution? i am a little scared taking my 5d mark ii into the ocean.... i tried searching this forum but have found nothing on it... anyone? if you havent heard it its a very durable "bag" that costs about 100 dollars...


----------



## smirkypants (Dec 13, 2011)

Is there any way to test it with a crap camera before you take the good stuff into the sea? You could probably find something used, even a used 35mm film camera for fairly cheap on eBay Australia (ebay.com.au).


----------



## cj99si (Dec 13, 2011)

I have one, Used with a 7D and 10-22. I plan on getting some surf shots with it. So far I have only used it in pools though, never had a drop of water get in though. I jumped in a few times with it, but was limited to only bringing it down 8 or 9ft.


----------

